# M3 engine Knocks?



## Lexus_Rex (Jun 8, 2002)

http://www.mfailure.com/mfailure01.wmv

not sure if its been posted but hope you guys arent having this problem it doesnt sound too good..


----------



## Polle325 (Apr 22, 2002)

Stop hurting the car I would say.  
Poor engine.


Greets


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*nothing so far . . .*

I'm still in the break-in period (which I had heard on these S54 the guidelines must be followed religiously for correct break-in), but no problems yet.


----------

